# Hello world



## JuR (Aug 19, 2016)

hey! 
I'm Jure, from Slovenia (yes it's a fucking small country overseas), part of a squatting collective in my hometown and nomad by heart. Even though I'm being a good-boy-settled-down multimedia student, I go hitchhiking and tramping around the world every summer.
I'm here mostly for crustsurfing and finding other people travelling. But it looks like mos of the stuff on StP is about US :/
Is there any European subforum or maybe site similar to this?

Anyways, nice to be here. Cheers!


----------



## Koala (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey, welcome!!

Where are you headed this summer?

Have you looked at TrustRoots at all? That site focuses on connecting travelers/hitch hikers and connects travelers with couches. Always looked to me like it's more way more active in Europe than the US but I don't know how active.


----------



## JuR (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes!! Trustroots is an amazing thing, developed by same people as nomadwiki, hitchwiki and trashwiki (check them out in case you don't know theese yet).
I use it alot, and yes its probably more useful in eu.
I'm going around balkans: Bosnia and Herzegovina, Serbia, Montenegro, Albania. Problem is, there are only few people on trustroots from this countries. So I try here, much better than CS


----------



## Koala (Aug 19, 2016)

Heck yeah, love those sites too, I've probably read almost every Hitchwiki page 2 or 3 times over haha. So you've used TrustRoots for Couchsurfing with folks? 

Oh man, that sounds super rad!! Safe travels and definitely post some photos/share some stories on here! And totally do a search on here on those locations to see what others have posted


----------



## JuR (Aug 19, 2016)

Aah okay then, cool! 
Yep sure, and they were all awesome! Also hosted few, in my shitty small students dorm haha

Are you travelling as well? Ever been to eu?
Thanks for warm welcome!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 20, 2016)

JuR said:


> Is there any European subforum or maybe site similar to this?



welcome to the site @JuR! we do have a destinations forum with a section for the european area:

https://squattheplanet.com/destinations/europe/

although we are primarily based in the usa, we are trying to get more users from other countries to participate! we need any info you'd be willing to post that you think would be useful to other travelers. the more information we get from your side of the world, the more helpful StP will become to all of us 



JuR said:


> part of a squatting collective in my hometown



i'm curious to know more about this squatting collective? is there anything more you can tell us?


----------



## Koala (Aug 22, 2016)

Hahaha rad! I used to host couchsurfers in my dorm too, when I lived there my first year of uni xD



JuR said:


> Are you travelling as well? Ever been to eu?



I'm currently studying abroad in Australia for 6 months! Doing as much exploring as I can during the semester and then I'll have a month to travel around afterwards. I've been to northern Sweden and France before, would loveeee to see more of Europe! 

Have you done much traveling outside of Europe?


----------



## JuR (Aug 23, 2016)

@Matt Derrick You're right about this. I'll talk with my friends about StP...let's try to spread the word around 
And about squatting in Slovenia: there's one biggest and quite famous autonomous zone in Ljubljana called 'Metelkova'. Many people in this part of eu know about it (website's quite shitty, might be better off googling or FBing it).
But this is becoming more popular thing and maybe a bit touristic now- its here for >10years.

There's one real squat, which we defended successfully recently. Altough I need to say that 'battles' for squats in Slovenia are quite different compared to us, or germany or so. It's a new thing here, and its more of a political fight than physical. It's an ex bike factory called Rog.

But what I'm mostly being active in is a squat in my hometown Koper. Ex pens and various tools factory called Inde. It's really amazing to have a squat in such a small town, specially for slovenia.

@Koala actually I've never been outside EU for real :/ My first trip was Hitchhiking to Finland after I finished my highscool. This is second time im travelling like that 
Let me know if you're going to be around


----------



## fruit is bad for you (Aug 23, 2016)

JuR said:


> Yes!! Trustroots is an amazing thing, developed by same people as nomadwiki, hitchwiki and trashwiki (check them out in case you don't know theese yet).
> I use it alot, and yes its probably more useful in eu.
> I'm going around balkans: Bosnia and Herzegovina, Serbia, Montenegro, Albania. Problem is, there are only few people on trustroots from this countries. So I try here, much better than CS



Head to the Bay of Kotor in Montenegro, it's beautiful, loads to just walk around and see for free. Am going to add some photos from there later.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 25, 2016)

thanks for the info, @JuR! That's really interesting. I have a mild obsession with squats, squatting and the european version of it, so i'll check that out (i love to see these myself someday).

on the less radical side, you might find this website interesting, since it's a guy who travels around in his van around europe, and there's lots of good pictures:

http://vandogtraveller.com/


----------

